# [MVCI] Owner Video Tours



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 7, 2014)

Would it be possible to have our own Marriott owner videos posted on this site?

It would be great if owners and guests were permitted to upload short videos (less than 5 minutes) showcasing the property or some other aspect of their resort experience.

Yes, I know some of this already exists on YouTube and other sites but that is no excuse for us not having our own experiences to share on TUG.

Why not? Most of us carry a built-in audio/video recorder in our hands with our cell phones.  I don't need to take any fancy video recording equipment to produce some high quality images.

I do understand that it may require scanning for virus and spam as well as some sort of review prior to posting but it may be worth the effort.

All this plain text stuff becomes boring after a while.  We talk so much about these properties that just seeing what someone is talking about enhances the whole discussion.

Instead of asking 1 million times on the board what building should I request at XXX property, why can't I just pull up a video that someone shot from their building and make my own educated decisions.

Any additional thoughts?

FT


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 7, 2014)

I second the motion. I'm at the Ritz in St Thomas right now and while I've taken a lot of still shots they really don't give you as good a feel as a video would for the resort.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

Good idea, and not just for Marriott resorts!  I think it will get more exposure (get it? huh? ) moved to the About TUG BBS forum.

I think, but am not absolutely sure, that if your photo-hosting site supports videos then they can be embedded in posts using the "Insert Image" feature.  But others who are more familiar with the feature will be sure to let us know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know Brian (pwrshift) has posted several mini movies from several Marriott properties.

Grande Vista - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189874
Oceana Palms - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189564
Canyon Villas - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121850
Beach Place Towers - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121879


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2014)

we can host them sure.

im not a fan of posting videos from private hosts, weve done that in the past and eventually the links die or are otherwise unavailable.


you can upload them to youtube...that would probably work best/easiest!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd think they would make more sense as part of the review system than the bbs system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2014)

i agree...i have no problem linking them on review pages.

however we lost a ton of them back when photoshow or whatever it was went under...it was just a pain.

upload it to youtube, if you want you can set the privacy to be "viewable only if user has direct link"...then click the contact review manager button on the review page to send us the link and we will put it on the page.


----------

